# General > Biodiversity >  Probably not a wildcat but......

## Bigfoot

Caught on a wildlife camera, stills from a video so not great, Ive lived in the country for 10 years and have never seen this cat during the day, something had obviously been peeing/scratching at a sapling so set the camera up, hoping to get better pictures but who knows ?

----------


## greyskye

Really difficult to tell from pictures. Wild cats have stronger heads. The marking on tail looks right but again really difficult tell, to me tail looks a bit pointed. could be a hybrid, where was picture taken?

----------


## Bigfoot

Thanks for that, photo was taken about 5 miles SE of Thurso.

----------

